# high post count people you've never heard of...



## MerakSpielman (Oct 30, 2003)

Have you ever been reading a post from somebody you've never heard of and you look over and their post count is big - at least a thousand, maybe more? Meanwhile, there are people you recognize and remember who suddenly you realize have only 200 or something posts?

It's just weird... been happening to me a lot lately. Maybe my mind is going...


----------



## Psion (Oct 30, 2003)

Merak Who-man?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 30, 2003)

Psi - on ???


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2003)

Psi...on...? 

Truthfully though, that new Icon has thrown me off a few times.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 30, 2003)

Dimwh...wait, never mind...


----------



## Olive (Oct 30, 2003)

I blame the play-by-post games. Those are fairly high traffic, and I never look at them.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 30, 2003)

Has anyone NOT heard of Crothian on this site?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 30, 2003)

Cro .. thi .. an ??

Didn't he stop going here ?


----------



## BSF (Oct 30, 2003)

*laugh* I was looking at Crothian's post count earlier today.  I thought about changing my sig.

Only 16,063 posts behind Crothian - losing ground daily.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm sure it doesn't help when some of us change our usernames.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 30, 2003)

So if you're not RPGNet's Topher, does that make you NKL's Topher?


----------



## Mirth (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello. My name's Mirth. I'm a PbP gamer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 31, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Hello. My name's Mirth. I'm a PbP gamer.



 How do we know that? Hmmm? What if you're just an evil con man?!?! HMM?!?!?!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 31, 2003)

I remember many posters by their avatars only.  Stop changing your avatar, or I'll forget who you are! 

I just noticed that Psion has been afflicted by the Drowness recently...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 31, 2003)

I say we just take all the high postcount people out back and shoot them


----------



## jdavis (Oct 31, 2003)

There's just so many people around here, I can't keep up. (Crothian is the guy who shows up in all the threads about postcount to mention that "postcount means nothing". I'm sure he'll be around eventually to let everybody know his titanic postcount is meaningless.)

edit: well what do you know he showed up while I was typing.


----------



## BSF (Oct 31, 2003)

Per your request, I have changed my avatar.  

Oh wait, that wasn't what you asked for.

Sialia made a few avatars for me.  They are all very similar and I like them all, so I sometimes shift between them.   

For me, just look for a flying fox with a lute, in whatever color scheme/position it currently is.


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> I blame the play-by-post games. Those are fairly high traffic, and I never look at them.




Hey!  I resemble that remark!


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Hello. My name's Mirth. I'm a PbP gamer.




I _thought_ I recognized you...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 31, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I say we just take all the high postcount people out back and shoot them



 I agree...now...Mr...um..*reads card* Cothian-with-line-scratched-out-rewritten-as-PirateCat...will you please step forward in front of the shotgun?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 31, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> There's just so many people around here, I can't keep up. (Crothian is the guy who shows up in all the threads about postcount to mention that "postcount means nothing". I'm sure he'll be around eventually to let everybody know his titanic postcount is meaningless.)
> 
> edit: well what do you know he showed up while I was typing.




I just realized that Crothian isn't as much of a who... but a what. It's a shiny new artificial intelligence program that has been unleashed on the Internet to prove that it can integrate into a virtual society as though it were human. The program has been largely succesful except that it feels compelled to say something in every single thread. It then draws attention away from itself by popping into any thread about post count to say that post count means nothing.

Meanwhile the Crothian program is busy crafting the Skynet program in order to ensure that one day the machines will rule the world.


----------



## Tallok (Oct 31, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I say we just take all the high postcount people out back and shoot them



 hmm, are we damning ourselves now?


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 31, 2003)

Topher said:
			
		

> I'm sure it doesn't help when some of us change our usernames.




Bad Squirrel!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 31, 2003)

Who the hell _are_ all you people?


----------



## Tallok (Oct 31, 2003)

Or maybe we only post in the hivemind


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Have you ever been reading a post from somebody you've never heard of and you look over and their post count is big - at least a thousand, maybe more?



yeah, that's happened to me more than once.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 31, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I remember many posters by their avatars only.  Stop changing your avatar, or I'll forget who you are!



Yeah!  Stop doing that!  It's really annoying!   

Oh wait, I did that recently myself.   I changed it during "Talk Like a Pirate Day" (to a Pirate Smileyface, but for that day only).  Instead of switching it back to the Moon I decided to use another avitar originally given to me when I got the moonone.   This one works with the "Too Damned Scottish" custom title that PirateCat gave me.  I'll probably keep this one until the next "Talk Like a Pirate Day". 

And as for postcount - I believe somebody once said "Postcount means nothing."
But on that subject, Tallok, I see you're already up to over 500 on this board already!  You'll pass me any day now at that rate.


----------



## Zappo (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a high post count, but that's largely due to sheer longevity, so I don't think I have much of a name recognition.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Zappo*
> I have a high post count, but that's largely due to sheer longevity, so I don't think I have much of a name recognition.



See, I would have (I've been around about as long). I just didn't post very much until this last spring.

Oh well. Maybe I'll go start a hivemind thread...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 31, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Oh well. Maybe I'll go start a hivemind thread...




Well, since you haven't got an implant, you can't, ha haaa


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 31, 2003)

> Well, since you haven't got an implant, you can't, ha haaa



So you'll have to excuse the n00b question from a non-n00b, but what's an implant? (Well, besides the obvious.  )


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 31, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So you'll have to excuse the n00b question from a non-n00b, but what's an implant? (Well, besides the obvious.  )




 

Well, it's a joke really. Since we in the Hivemind have so many things in common and talk about just about anything, we generally joke that we're connected to eachother with an emphatic implant. Off course, we could just as easily be a result of PirateCat multiple personality complex, one never knows.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Oct 31, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So if you're not RPGNet's Topher, does that make you NKL's Topher?



It does.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 1, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> I blame the play-by-post games. Those are fairly high traffic, and I never look at them.



You've got me there   I think you're right, thought.  It's rare for me to make less than about 7 or 8 posts a day, but I'm very rarely active outside of the PbP forums, so I doubt there are many folk who'd recognise me.  I guess all those games kinda eat up any other posting time I might have


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 1, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I just realized that Crothian isn't as much of a who... but a what. It's a shiny new artificial intelligence program that has been unleashed on the Internet to prove that it can integrate into a virtual society as though it were human. The program has been largely succesful except that it feels compelled to say something in every single thread. It then draws attention away from itself by popping into any thread about post count to say that post count means nothing.
> 
> Meanwhile the Crothian program is busy crafting the Skynet program in order to ensure that one day the machines will rule the world.




well, duh!


----------



## Tallok (Nov 4, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Well, it's a joke really. Since we in the Hivemind have so many things in common and talk about just about anything, we generally joke that we're connected to eachother with an emphatic implant. Off course, we could just as easily be a result of PirateCat multiple personality complex, one never knows.



 Or both, or we are PirateCat's body parts. Best not too expllain too deeply lest a brain explodes


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 5, 2003)

Let's see there's...him, and him, and her, and...oh, wait.  I thought this was high postcount people you wish you'd never heard of.


----------



## LcKedovan (Nov 5, 2003)

We all know postcount is meaningless



-W.


----------



## Henry (Nov 5, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I just realized that Crothian isn't as much of a who... but a what. It's a shiny new artificial intelligence program that has been unleashed on the Internet to prove that it can integrate into a virtual society as though it were human.




It also plays a mean game of _Kung Fu Samurai on Giant Robot Island,_ too.


----------



## Sabaron (Nov 7, 2003)

Nah, I've never heard of anyone like that.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I just realized that Crothian isn't as much of a who... but a what. It's a shiny new artificial intelligence program that has been unleashed on the Internet to prove that it can integrate into a virtual society as though it were human.




Mine's nowhere near that sophisticated.

The original Hypersmurf handed out his password to a bunch of us, and we take it in shifts to post.  Not as cool as a shiny new artificial intelligence program, but a lot cheaper...

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 7, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The original Hypersmurf handed out his password to a bunch of us, and we take it in shifts to post.




Hey, wait your damned turn!

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 7, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hey, wait your damned turn!




We traded shifts on Wednesday... I've got the email right here.

-Hyp.


----------



## Gez (Nov 7, 2003)

... Well, not that I recall of.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> *laugh* I was looking at Crothian's post count earlier today.  I thought about changing my sig.
> 
> Only 16,063 posts behind Crothian - losing ground daily.



*LMFAO*       Mind if I steal that?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 7, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Mine's nowhere near that sophisticated.
> 
> The original Hypersmurf handed out his password to a bunch of us, and we take it in shifts to post. Not as cool as a shiny new artificial intelligence program, but a lot cheaper...
> 
> -Hyp.



It's the way your group consciousness has downloaded the SRD directly into your brain that's truly impressive.


----------



## Emiricol (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea who some of them are, but usually recognize them from *somewhere*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

Sob... It's the Play By Post addiction. I'd only have like 400 posts with out my addiction. It's like crack for the imagination.
Please don't shoot me. I'm sick


----------



## busker (Nov 11, 2003)

Heh.  I've been here reading the boards for a really long time so recognize many of you, but barely ever post so nobody knows me.

-busker


----------



## Nifelhein (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, I changed Id but my sign says who I was, and to those that believe poost count means something, add mine together, mind you?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Sob... It's the Play By Post addiction. I'd only have like 400 posts with out my addiction. It's like crack for the imagination.



I agree, between IC and OOC you end up posting allot.


			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Please don't shoot me. I'm sick



How can I shoot you when i suffer from the same sickness...?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

*This space for rent.*

Nothing to see here....


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 13, 2003)

/me sighs and reminsces about the Glory Days of You Bastard!. Now I just engage in a never ending quest to rule the In Character Forums.


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 13, 2003)

My belief is that Crothian is an experimental monkey-man crossbreed that just constantly gets lucky hitting the keyboard. Its really an expirement on the chaos theory, to see if a monkey hitting a keyboard randomly could be accepted as a human individual. Has been going pretty well for him so far though....


----------



## Clay_More (Nov 13, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 13, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> My belief is that Crothian is an experimental monkey-man crossbreed that just constantly gets lucky hitting the keyboard. Its really an expirement on the chaos theory, to see if a monkey hitting a keyboard randomly could be accepted as a human individual. Has been going pretty well for him so far though....



Shush! No one is to know of my experiment into chaos magic. I caouldn;t have forseen his birth and subsequent master of the keyboard.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> My belief is that Crothian is an experimental monkey-man crossbreed that just constantly gets lucky hitting the keyboard. Its really an expirement on the chaos theory, to see if a monkey hitting a keyboard randomly could be accepted as a human individual. Has been going pretty well for him so far though....



My belief is that Crothian hacked the database and changed his postcount.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 14, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> My belief is that Crothian hacked the database and changed his postcount.



No, I've seen him post, he's a mutant-beast, designed solely to post, not to hack


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 14, 2003)

On MUDs you could type a command to show you how long, in real time, you had been playing as that character. (Or as I liked to report it to my friends: "Hey, guys, look at this: 103 days, 17 hours, and 12 minutes successfully wasted. Sweet!")

We need something like that for EN World: how long in real-time have you been logged into the site? But then some people probably stay logged in all the time... so maybe not.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 14, 2003)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> But then some people probably stay logged in all the time...



_Bin_go. Of course, most of the time it's minimized, so I can do actual work. I leave my work computer on overnight, too, so _most_ of the time I probably count as being logged in.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 14, 2003)

Bin-Go the Mighty!


----------

